# Chest workout Advice



## Mclovin147 (Nov 11, 2013)

Hey guys,

i can never seem to push my chest to its limits, if that's the correct word.

i can leave the gym, feeling the 'burn' in every other muscle group, besides chest!

for example; Today I couldn't make it to the gym, and thought rather than miss a day, I'd see what I could improvise with and hit the chest at home.

i grabbed a rucksack, filled with 20KG and did some bog-standard push-ups at decline & level (It sucked, but better than nothing)

after 4 sets of 7 on each, my shoulders 'ache' nicely, but my chest is not phased!

im pretty sure my technique in the gym (And with the push-ups) are spot-on, I go with a group, and technique is scrutinised heavily! On bench-press, I've tried slightly lowering the weight, and touching my chest with each rep, and still no 'ache'.

could it be that chest is just harder to 'feel the burn' or can anyone recommend any tough chest workouts? Cheers.


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

Try decline bench


----------



## suliktribal (Apr 4, 2010)

Try a smith machine to do chest on. Flat incline and decline and concentrate on sheer weight and pushing that weight. Flat flyes with dumbells to finish off. Chest was always my weakest point and the smith machine has helped me a lot.


----------



## Mclovin147 (Nov 11, 2013)

Thanks for the replies fellas.

It's also my weak point, and not being able to achieve the 'burn' is probably why...VERY frustrating.

Never wanted to feel pain (The 'good workout' pain of course) so much in my life..Grrr.


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

Probably just a form issue,too much delt coming into play,keep them back and

Concentrate on full contraction at the top,squeeze hard..should do the trick.


----------



## Mclovin147 (Nov 11, 2013)

Yeah it's got to be a form issue really, no other explanation for it really

Squeeze & full contraction is something I haven't been focusing on, il definitely give that a try, good shout (Works wonders for triceps)


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Keep shoulders back and chest up when doin any chest movement.

Also when benchin at the top of the movement imagine you're pullin the bar apart with your hands


----------



## suliktribal (Apr 4, 2010)

Mclovin147 said:


> Thanks for the replies fellas.
> 
> It's also my weak point, and not being able to achieve the 'burn' is probably why...VERY frustrating.
> 
> Never wanted to feel pain (The 'good workout' pain of course) so much in my life..Grrr.


Don't worry about burn. You would feel burn doing 200 reps of 10kg.

With smith machine (eliminating form issues)...

Think about overloading your muscles. Pick a weight you can do 3/4 sets with. Failing on the last few reps of the last one or two sets. Say 8, 8, 6, 4.

Keep using that weight each week until you can do 8, 8, 8, 8. Then up the weight to where once again you can't complete 4 sets of 8 or where you fail on the last set or two.

Will keep.your chest having to adapt and grow.

Just like any muscle.


----------



## Mclovin147 (Nov 11, 2013)

So I should be consciously pulling my shoulders back yeah?

Agreed...I'm rarely able to complete a full 7 reps for 4 sets , usually plays out like 7,7,6-7,6-5

Being able to do all isn't really a workout,

I'm living by the rule 'If I can do more than 10 reps with a weight, it's not heavy enough' that's how I'm judging on weight increase at the moment...Test my self ever 2-3 weeks and increase as needed.


----------



## Gym-pig (Jun 25, 2008)

Lower the weight , increase the reps and check you can feel the chest working

30 rep sets will make it burn and you can (in the early reps) change hand position etc to make sure the chest is targeted properly .

Or isolate first - flyes , pec deck and then press

as everyone is saying your form probably means your shoulders are doing a lot of the work


----------



## romper stomper (Sep 26, 2012)

> Don't worry about burn. You would feel burn doing 200 reps of 10kg.


Very well said - try that for a warm up and start then you will burn ;o)

There could be many factors behind the problem

Are your ancillary muscles giving out before your chest ?

Do you warm up/ stretch ??

Weak shoulders or problems ??

Poor form

Hand position

Grip

Once the problem has been identified then a better more accurate solution can be found


----------



## Orpheous (Nov 13, 2013)

Gotta say, I experience the same problem.

Only been lifting properly for 2 months now and get the pump in every muscle group but not in the chest area.

To be honest I warm the chest up on the cables setting the pulleys on low level, high level and them medium level for flys ...,this warm up the chest up and it starts to feel like the chest is getting a good workout however, when I go to benching either flat, decline or incline, I don't feel the chest is working at all and after getting it starting to pump on the cable warm ups, all goes when I start benching.


----------



## The Cheese (Sep 22, 2012)

Try supersetting some Flyes with some DB Benching for high reps. You don't need to go too heavy.

And as you go up, do it slowly and visualise your Chest muscles doing the work lifting the weight. Also, concentrate on squeezing your pecs at the top of the movement. Takes a bit of practice, but once you learn how to do it, you'll hit Chest every single time.


----------



## Orpheous (Nov 13, 2013)

Thanks for advice.


----------



## Trev182 (Sep 24, 2013)

Do cable flyes, at shoulder height, keep form good, hold it at the end for 2 seconds every rep, if you dont feel like your chest is about to explode after 3 sets, your doing it wrong


----------



## Orpheous (Nov 13, 2013)

Any good chest routines that should work the chest then?

As I say the barbell incline, decline and flat don't seem to cut it for me. Chest doesn't seem to respond to these benches.

I include these in my chest days so any good chest routines to get this chest growing?


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

Try pre exhausting your chest with some 'good form' cable flys before you press.

Also rather than having your focus on lifting the weight, have it on your contracting your chest, this will mean you might have to lower the weight slightly.


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

Breda said:


> Also when benchin at the top of the movement imagine you're pullin the bar apart with your hands


I hear some people say pull apart, some say push together.

If you hold an empty bar and 'pull apart' you activate your rear delts, if you 'push together' you activate your chest.

This would tell me, pulling might help you bench more by recruiting different muscles, but pushing would help you shift more intention onto your pecs.


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

2004mark said:


> I hear some people say pull apart, some say push together.
> 
> If you hold an empty bar and 'pull apart' you activate your rear delts, if you 'push together' you activate your chest.
> 
> This would tell me, pulling might help you bench more by recruiting different muscles, but pushing would help you shift more intention onto your pecs.


Tbf mate I meant push together not sure why I wrote pull apart


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

Breda said:


> Tbf mate I meant push together not sure why I wrote pull apart


 :lol:

tbh I have seen Con say pull, so I wouldn't argue one way or the other too much lol


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

2004mark said:


> :lol:
> 
> tbh I have seen Con say pull, so I wouldn't argue one way or the other too much lol


Oh... did I say pull... thats what I meant :whistling:

I remember seein it on a YouTube clip, cant remember who it was otherwise I'd post it on here.

In theory I can see pushing together usin more pec than pulling apart


----------



## Orpheous (Nov 13, 2013)

Tried something slightly different today:

Got the chest warmed up with cable fly sets, set on low, high the shoulder height.....ditched the barbell bench pressing for dumbbell bench pressing and was able to activate the chest a hell of a lot better, so much so I was able to go up the weights with fewer reps.

Guess it's all trial and error to see what works for you.


----------



## Orpheous (Nov 13, 2013)

Gym-pig said:


> Lower the weight , increase the reps and check you can feel the chest working
> 
> 30 rep sets will make it burn and you can (in the early reps) change hand position etc to make sure the chest is targeted properly .
> 
> ...


Change hand position, I assume the wider the grip the better to avoid the triceps coming I to play?


----------



## Gym-pig (Jun 25, 2008)

Orpheous said:


> Change hand position, I assume the wider the grip the better to avoid the triceps coming I to play?


In theory yes . TBH Ive never had an issue with triceps .

My thoughts were based on my own experience which is of shoulders taking over

My first exercise for chest is now heavy seated machine flyes . Really exhaust the chest before I get to pressing .

Just because its best for me only means its a suggestion for you to consider

Glad the dumbbell presses are working !


----------



## rob w (Aug 27, 2012)

Weighted dips have made the difference with mine. I do them first excercise, really slow and controlled followed by bench and flyes to finish.


----------



## Orpheous (Nov 13, 2013)

I can never get the bb bench to work my chest properly.

That's the reason I have opted to use the Dumbbells for pressing as for some reason I feel the chest activate with them but nothing with the barbell.


----------



## havering (May 14, 2013)

I do depend on time

Flat - dumbell flys, dumbell press, barbell press

incline - dumbell flys, dumbell press, barbell press

decline - bench press

Cables - different angle flys and crossovers - just hammer the reps out, hold for the contraction

Find the the weight work does the building and the cable just finishes it off and tires the muscles so speak.


----------



## Prospect (Feb 5, 2013)

Try using time over tension mate - squeezing the chest and contracting it all during the sessions.

Leave your ego at the door and try this

Flat Bench BB - 4 second negative 2 second pause 1 second burst up. 3 sets of 10 reps

Then do incline BB press 3 second negative 1 second pause 1 second burst up 3 sets of 12 up increasing the weight, then 3 sets of 8 Decreasing the weight. using the same eccentric Time over tension

Then do some Drips 4 sets of 8 with 40 second rest in between Control your eccentric for 3 seconds


----------



## Orpheous (Nov 13, 2013)

Prospect said:


> Try using time over tension mate - squeezing the chest and contracting it all during the sessions.
> 
> Leave your ego at the door and try this
> 
> ...


Cool idea.

You lost me slightly there in your method tho when you's say about up increasing weight and decreasing the weight....where, when?


----------



## Prospect (Feb 5, 2013)

Orpheous said:


> Cool idea.
> 
> You lost me slightly there in your method tho when you's say about up increasing weight and decreasing the weight....where, when?


Example -

1st set 12 reps with 50kg

2nd set 10 reps with 60kg

3rd set 8 reps with 70kg

4th set 8 reps with 70kg

5th set 10 reps with 60kg

6th set 12 reps with 50kg

get me now?


----------



## Orpheous (Nov 13, 2013)

Prospect said:


> Example -
> 
> 1st set 12 reps with 50kg
> 
> ...


Gotcha cheers.


----------



## Machine1983 (Nov 27, 2013)

i do flat bench, incline, dips and flyes works perfect.


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

trying following this routine for awhile, see how you get on.

max 2min rest between sets! Blitz it!

http://muscleandbrawn.com/dorian-yates-workout-routine/


----------



## Orpheous (Nov 13, 2013)

Clubber Lang said:


> trying following this routine for awhile, see how you get on.
> 
> max 2min rest between sets! Blitz it!
> 
> http://muscleandbrawn.com/dorian-yates-workout-routine/


Am I reading this properly?

So on some exercises there is your warmup set then only one working set of say between 8 to 10 reps?

Eg. Incline dumbbell curls

1×10 warmup set

1×6-8


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

Orpheous said:


> Am I reading this properly?
> 
> So on some exercises there is your warmup set then only one working set of say between 8 to 10 reps?
> 
> ...


it means you do a warm up to get the muscles rdy, then last set is max weight till failure, or between 6-8.

roughly i think he means dont waste energy on a middle set with medium weights, as its the heaviest weights that you grow from.

example,

my BB incline bench sets;

12x... 1 plate ES

8x... 1 & half plate ES

6-8x... 3 plates

im not wasting energy on a medium weight.


----------



## jo3y (Nov 5, 2013)

I do bench press , flys then put the dumbel above chest so like a clos grip with dbs dp this straight after one another sets of 3 reps 12. Do this on incline and decline then 3set of 25reps on cable crossovers then some smithmachine close and wide 3sets each 12reps an the best **** ever!! Grab a belt put it on backwards with slack get trainingpartner to grab belt then blast out press ups wen u struggle your mate should be giving a little pull to help ya damm i do this all time now n chest getting some mad gains i did chest mon n stil aching a bit today!


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

After iv gone heavy on benching I drop the weight down and widen my grip and do reps of 15-20 for 2 or 3 sets

Then ill do:

Incline barbell - 6x6 or 4x8

Flat dumbell - 6x6

Incline dumbell - 6x6 or 4x8

BW dips - 12 reps (+10kg),10 reps (+15kg), 8 reps (+20kg), 6 reps (+25kg), 4 reps (30kg), 2 reps (+35kg).

Pec deck - 3x12 to 15 reps.

That's one iv done but depending on time etc things change


----------



## jme_swaz (Aug 24, 2013)

Breda said:


> Keep shoulders back and chest up when doin any chest movement.
> 
> Also when benchin at the top of the movement imagine you're pullin the bar apart with your hands


Yer I looked this up this morning too as my chest is lagging. Shoulders back and chest up while pressing.

Also try varying your grip wider or closer every now and then.


----------



## Buzzz_ (Jan 13, 2013)

Explosive on the way up, sloooooow on the way down. Feel the burn baby


----------

